# DIY Vacuum



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone have any good ideas for a DIY vacuum? Dont want to spend 50 bucks on a Vacuum at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

alittle clear tubing from a hardware store should work just fine. you prob. could even rig up a soda bottle on the end to help sift through gravel.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You can usually just pick up the gravel vacs for about $15-20 the $50 models should be the python models that drain and fill from a sink.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Wallymart carries a gravel siphon for about $8.


----------

